# Heyyyy I really need advice on my pregnant Pygmy!!!



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

hi everyone I really need help I seen my doe & buck breed in the pasture nov 4 so i put her in the stall & been watching her close!!!!!

I seen discharge creamy color her sides r sinking in a lot more today her back end looks squishy swollen !!

This is my first time with goats I will post pics ...

If have any questions plz ask I really need advice !!!

Thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Pretty lil thing. What are you needin help with? There are so many wonderful helpers here that share their advice and experience most generously... but they need know what you are needin answered first. .


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Well thank you !!! 
I need help with how much longer I got to wait the waiting is driving me crazy !! Lol ..
Like is she close to labor r does she still have a while? Can I let her back in pasture are keep up stalled up? 
Is her bag full enough to say she ready 
Her vuvla looks ready to go into labor ? 

I have a ton of questions!! 

Thank u for ur response


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's really hard to say when you don't have a due date. Signs vary a lot from doe to doe. Her udder still has a little ways to go.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

So even though she is a Pygmy her udder will get a lot bigger ??? 
150 days from the day I saw her breed was April 4 unless she didn’t take that day that I saw ... but a month later she started getting a belly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Not necessarily bigger, just fuller.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh ok what do u mean by fuller how will it look different then it does now ?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It'll be hard and tight, and her teats will be full.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Well bummer, I thought we was close close


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could be. It really does vary with the doe. But I'd say you have a couple more weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have tried I don’t feel anything neither does my husband but , this is both our first pregnant doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did the buck and doe live together? Just because you saw a breeding, doesn't mean it took. She could have easily been bred at a later date.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep they live together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you don't have a due date. Your buck will also breed her when she gives birth because she puts out the hormone that is like in heat. You really need to separate them.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

I ordered a mating apron will b in next week no more breeding lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There will still be the stress of him trying.


----------



## DelicasDreamery (May 28, 2014)

I also put my does in the buck pen Nov. 4th, had one kid yesterday, and one today... four more to go. I put the one up yesterday, I just kept watching her







this pic is about an hour before... The one today, I didn't get a good pic. But there's something about the way they look that told me. Destiny who kidded yesterday had white goo (mucus plug) for several days (since Saturday) but yesterday she was dramatically hollowed out in the right side. The ligs were still there but were springy "gave way". You would naturally think ligs are the hip bone they are hard like pencils and further back then you think, when you first feel them, you could mistake them for hip bones. Also, the udder doesn't always come in first all the way. The BEST bet is to keep her penned with a heat lamp. Especially at night and when you aren't home. Then stare at her constantly... Notice every detail (breath, stomach movement, consecutive short pees) she's probably close...


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank u , I just went make my morning check & her nipples r pointed outward today & look fatter  
No discharge that I can see unless wipes it with her tail !!

Congrats on ur new bundles


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

She had discharge a little Sunday almost a week









Then up untill yesterday everything was stuck on it hay & alfafa


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Speaking from my experience, and you can read my entire thread  She has some more time by looking at the udder


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

This is her today !! Come on momma have the babies


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

I will say that their udders are much smaller than the standard goats most will post photos to compare too, but still will be fuller than you posted.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Jess did u see today photo?


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

I just posted it ?


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Jess did u see today photo?












These are my pygmy does, the photos really don't do justice to show just how small they are. The white goat to the left kidded on the 2nd with one single doeling and the one to the right is yet to kid even though her udder has grown even bigger.


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Don’t look at mucous, one of mine has been loosing it forever. Her udder did not get shiny and tight, she did not “drop” or look boney and showed NO signs of kidding whatsoever. Even jumped up to eat like all was normal while a hoof was sticking out!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Omg there huge little things  
How many weeks u think I got left ?


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Omg there huge little things
> How many weeks u think I got left ?


Quite a bit. Maybe a month or two. How long have you been taking photos of the udder? that's what really helped me I read an article of a woman saying that pygmies always begin "developing" an udder 12 weeks before they kid and that sounds close to accurate for me. As for kidding signs on google, the one that hasn't kidded yet has been in labor for three months LOL! The other goat showed nothing! Just went into labor and thank God I walked out to see the legs hanging out lol


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's some collages I would make as I sat bored watching and waiting lol! I also had countless people tell me the white goat had a precocious udder, only here's how accurate they were LOL


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

March 22









Last week









Today


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

I think once they get that definite crease down the middle of the udder, is when you’re there. Also they begin to breath heavy and moan all the time when laying down. Just noticeably uncomfortable.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow ur white goat bags where tiny & then the same size as mine ..

I actually have two does pregnant but one is a few weeks behind my brown one


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Makes sense yea she breaths heavy all time lol fat momma


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Wow ur white goat bags where tiny & then the same size as mine ..
> 
> I actually have two does pregnant but one is a few weeks behind my brown one


Yes hers would grow out of nowhere than plateau, then grew last week and kidded a week later. Mine did not get big tight and shiny the day of and she never lost her ligs. I had been over there 7 times and NOTHING, NOOO SIGNS, and I have an album titled "goats" just of my two does with 3,428 photos lol believe me I was looking for ANY sign of kidding. Nothing! Next thing I know on my 8th trip out, I see hooves, her water break and she's walking around and eating like absolutely nothing is going on it was crazy! So crazy that when I called my husband out he checked the wrong goat, the bigger doe we think is in labor everyday according to all of the "kidding signs" lol, she hasn't had ligs for three weeks and believe I know exactly where they are with how many times I've been checking since October! Without knowing when she really began forming an udder I again say anywhere from 1-2months. Here's my white goats udder early March. About a month from when she kidded.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh my it sounds like I'm in for a roller coaster ride  
I thought for sure google was right about the signs  I'm jj

My black doe her bag is small like the white pick just posted it's loss too..

My brown doe is tight & her nipples flare out to the side at like angles.. 
it's crazy..

I actually think she is close but I could be wrong !!!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Annie88 said:


> Well thank you !!!
> I need help with how much longer I got to wait the waiting is driving me crazy !! Lol ..
> Like is she close to labor r does she still have a while? Can I let her back in pasture are keep up stalled up?
> Is her bag full enough to say she ready
> ...


I always say just be ready with everything now and you will know how close when you see a hoof coming out!


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Exactly what Ashlyn said!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lmao yessss !!!!

Well I have my 5 yr old daughter who I don't want to be all up in there when it is happening  she to nosey!!! Lmao


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Lmao yessss !!!!
> 
> Well I have my 5 yr old daughter who I don't want to be all up in there when it is happening  she to nosey!!! Lmao


Oh my gosh all three of my kids were out watching and loved it! Except then I only saw one hoof, probably got malpositioned with all her running around and eating, so I had to reposition the baby and my oldest who's 10 was like "eewwwwaaa mom! Whaaaattt are you dooiinngggg!???" LOL!! I explained later once everything settled down  But it's a beautiful thing for them to experience.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

My mom says the same thing but how do I explain to a 5 yr old where it comes out from


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> My mom says the same thing but how do I explain to a 5 yr old where it comes out from


I just said the goats Vulva lol my 3 year old still swears it's her butt lol I know many who would love for them and their children to experience such an amazing thing. I'm thankful all my children were home during spring break to witness it. It was quite remarkable!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yea , my daughter still says her butt lmao.. she keeps begging me to watch guess I’ll let her if she home ... 
school starts back Monday


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

I know for me it’s easier because I had all cesareans, so they know a “vulva” isn’t the case for me LOL!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Me toooo lmao


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Me toooo lmao


Then not to worry!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

They got some really bad weather coming tonight if she is due tonight will be the night with this weather


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> They got some really bad weather coming tonight if she is due tonight will be the night with this weather


I think you'll be ok! Her udder needs more milk for those kids


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Lmao yessss !!!!
> 
> Well I have my 5 yr old daughter who I don't want to be all up in there when it is happening  she to nosey!!! Lmao


If your daughter is askin to watch why not let her. Birth is a normal and beautiful thing to see and experience. Esp on a farm. If she gets icked out she will leave. Yes.. she will most likely have a bagillion questions but that is how they learn and what a better way for that...And she will never forget her maman lettin her be a part of that. She is plenty old enough to help wipe the nose and mouth and dip the cord and lots of other things involved with the birth... if you will let her. It can be a lovely experience for you both together. But this is comin from someone who grew up on a hog and cattle farm and this was just the way of life here. Everyone participated as much as we were able in these kinds of things. It also makes her understand a lil better why we do all of the not so fun stuff of animal husbandry like clean all.the.poop amd food and waterin animals and such. It teaches her the rewards of all that hard work you all put into your animals. Not just the not fun and exciting things that go on day to day.

I also agree you got a bit of a wait yet. Her udder is very tinny still. And the babies are still high in her.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank u !!! 
U have very good points  
I’m more worried that she will go back & tell her teachers I watch the baby goat come out the butt ‍♀‍♀ lmao .. 
I also grew up rodeoing & raising cattle I can remember whenever I was 6-7 yrs old I watched twins being born for a momma cow sweetest thing everrrrr !!!! 

Thank u for u advice it helped a lot !!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Thank u !!!
> U have very good points
> I'm more worried that she will go back & tell her teachers I watch the baby goat come out the butt ‍♀‍♀ lmao ..
> I also grew up rodeoing & raising cattle I can remember whenever I was 6-7 yrs old I watched twins being born for a momma cow sweetest thing everrrrr !!!!
> ...


So let her go back and tell her teacher. . Nothin wrong in that and if that is the worst thing that teacher hears all week that's ok in my book! And if she insists it is a butt so be it... but you could also use that as a teachin moment as well... show her the actual anus and the vulva and explain to her the difference. Five is old enough to begin to understand those things imo. Or if it is over her head use the terms that you use for her private parts... that may make it easier for her to understand. Or it could also help your daughter to learn to use the correct terms for her own body parts too. Win win all around.


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

My kids can't wait to go back and tell their teacher! Their teacher was actually one of many whom asked if I was going to let the kids watch the birth and that she thought it would be amazing for them to witness it! Don't be afraid of life! It's beautiful and we should all be thankful the opportunity! We could be stuck with neighbors complaining about where we park in a track home! LOL!!! Now THATS SCARY!!!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Y'all r right ladies  
I wanted her to watch but kept leaning against it !! 
I'm so glad I brought this up !!! now my mind is made up!! I will let her watch the birth if she isn't at school 

Thank y'all!!!!!!

Do y'all sell yalls babies ?

I think we just gonna sell the bucklings


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Y'all r right ladies
> I wanted her to watch but kept leaning against it !!
> I'm so glad I brought this up !!! now my mind is made up!! I will let her watch the birth if she isn't at school
> 
> ...


I would love to but we're in love LOL! So no. But yes I may do what you are, sell off the bucklings.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have one buck & let them stay together year around so it's simpler to sell my bucklings keep my does 

How many babies do first time moms have ?


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> I have one buck & let them stay together year around so it's simpler to sell my bucklings keep my does
> 
> How many babies do first time moms have ?


My white doe had one doeling, my brown doe will for sure have multiples for her first kidding (which should be any dang day now!) because she's triple the size of my white goat lol


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lol well we have a bet going on how many she will have  
I just went check her she eating he supper like nothing wrong lmao

I hope she has twins


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a doe that was due on April 4th as well and I'm sure she wasn't bred on a later cycle. She's a 4th-timer and she's not yet showing ANY signs of being ready to kid. Ligs are still very firm, belly high and tight, and empty udder flapping in the breeze as she RUNS from pasture when I call the goats in for their walk. In other words, she doesn't look anywhere near ready (way less ready than your doe) but I'm sure she'll pop in the next few days and suddenly she'll have an udder. Goats like to tease us about these things. Some mamas show no signs at all and then suddenly--KIDS! Others go on for weeks, groaning and moaning and bagging up as if they'll have babies any minute, before they eventually get down to business.


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I have a doe that was due on April 4th as well and I'm sure she wasn't bred on a later cycle. She's a 4th-timer and she's not yet showing ANY signs of being ready to kid. Ligs are still very firm, belly high and tight, and empty udder flapping in the breeze as she RUNS from pasture when I call the goats in for their walk. In other words, she doesn't look anywhere near ready (way less ready than your doe) but I'm sure she'll pop in the next few days and suddenly she'll have an udder. Goats like to tease us about these things. Some mamas show no signs at all and then suddenly--KIDS! Others go on for weeks, groaning and moaning and bagging up as if they'll have babies any minute, before they eventually get down to business.


You just summed up BOTH of my goats  one kidded with NOOO warning and the other is in allegedly in labor everyday for a month now LOL


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hahaha y'all cracking me up!!!! Good luck tonight !!!!! Let's see who has babies in the morning


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Today update


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She is sayin talk to the tail maman and STOP takin all these incessant peeksures of my privates! Lol! Our Gracie is in labor. She is singin the song of her peoples loud and proud. She hardly ever makes a peep but today buddy she is. I can hear her from the house singin it. Poor lady jus give me these babies now right now already lol!


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sfgwife did she have the babies ????


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Sfgwife did she have the babies ????


A single buckling.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He is cute if it was a doe, then you could keep it you could wether him though


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> He is cute if it was a doe, then you could keep it you could wether him though


We will see. He would make some colorful babies for someone.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Awwww he is precious !!!!!!


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok my other doe kidded also! She gave me more warning than the other doe did, thank God! But noooo goop hanging our prior to delivery either. These darn does, it's like I read the signs of labor out loud and they knew what not to do! LOL ok I have a thread I had began sometime ago with some helpful information! At the end, their udders from the get go to kidding! Good luck! 
Does pregnant or not!? 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/Does-pregnant-or-not!?.195102/


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

For those concerned about letting their little ones watch I thought I would throw in what I did with my son. He's 7, so a bit bigger, but not much. He had seen puppies born but I knew this would be very different since goats are big animals and there was the potential for me to be elbow deep in a goat coochie. We watched videos, and talked about what was happening. He got to see normal and assisted goat births before the time came to see it in person. By the time my girls had theirs he was so ready! He was excited, helpful, and yup, everyone at school got to hear all about mom having to stick her arm in a goat ! Lol


----------



## PineyCreek (Apr 14, 2018)

Goats have a habit of not following the rules once they think you know them. Could be within an hour of her kidding, could be a month by the looks of it. Since she is at her due date she probably will be sooner, but I have been waiting for a doe who has looked like this for a month and was in with the buck for a march kid. 
fingers crossed for a soon and uneventful kidding for you.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

On the topic of letting children watch kidding:

When I was 7 or 8 my family's oberhasli does kidded. Watching the birth was amazing, it was the breeding that messed me up. I'm standing there with my parents and they're trying to keep me out of the way of all the pee. That messed up how I thought human relations went for YEARS.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Well thank y’all so very much!!!! 
As for my does she still has NO babies I have given up on waiting !!!!! 
As for as watching the birth if she is here she can watch if not well she will see babies once there born


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

This is this morning


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

I would say anywhere from 2-4 weeks  And your doe has prominent hip bones like mine does, so (babies dropping) is a hard one to note. I would take side photos everyday and compare and did notice they were hanging lower. But not "dragging on the floor" like some say lol


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Omg 2-4 weeks noooooo wayyyyy I’m dying over here


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

This was a couple weeks back


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Right is today left is April 6


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

here you can see how they expand tremendously towards the end. Make sure she is also getting enough calcium drench, vitamins and minerals. Just when you think it's full, it's not! Lol


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Picture all the way to the left on bottom, was March 28th, 17 days before kidding. The photo all the way to the left directly above that one, March 2nd. All the way to the bottom right, day of kidding. To my surprise.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh my!!!!!!

Yea she gets grass minerals hay oAts reg goat feed & baking soda & alfafa 
They all get the same thing 

Im soooo over this waiting game !!!!


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

The udders for better words, get a crease in the middle. Each has a U shape, this cease is extremely defined at kidding, so I wouldn’t say full and tight as they explain because it is always full and tight as it expands, but it’s the shape the udder you need to watch.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

So Jess she doesn’t have what ur explaining ??? It has grown ALOT


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> So Jess she doesn't have what ur explaining ??? It has grown ALOT


I know lol! I thought mine was kidding probably 1000 times since January  but trust me, she's not ready yet. Her udder isn't ready.


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

She will get it too once she’s close.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sigh this just stinks I'm ready for babies


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

I see what ur saying


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

So my doe just pawed the ground & laid down in the middle of the pasture !!! All the others r eating supper she ate maybe for like 2 mins then started doing this .. there is no discharge


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

She just got up walked to the fence , came back pawed the ground laid back down again eekk


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Today did she drop any?


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Today's update .... what y'all think?


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Udder isn’t there yet. And don’t look at the “pawing at the ground” that’s a bunch of BS too. My doe that kidded first with just one, did that 100 times a day everyday. It was so annoying.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Aggghhhh I’m gonna go crazy lmao!!!!!


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Aggghhhh I'm gonna go crazy lmao!!!!!


Yep! And once the udder blows up and you THINK you're there, she may go over her due date like my Anna did and it will blow up even more when you think it's impossible over two weeks. Anna's kids had winter coats she was so over due


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Omggggg I'm dying laughing 
My birthday is May 16 so I might have birthday babies


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

My only experience with goats delivering wasn't a normal experience at all lol she had complications. I'm hoping my next one due is more normal. But my patsey pawed at the ground, had discharge, a full bag, and visible contractions in her belly for a month before delivery


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Annie88 said:


> Omggggg I'm dying laughing
> My birthday is May 16 so I might have birthday babies


One kidded the day after Easter and the other on Friday the 13th, so if that's any indication as to their wicked ways, idk! LOL


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

So I went to the barn this morning to feed & do my checks welllll pepper the one I have not been watching closely bag is huge her sides r sunken in & I checked her ligs I dk what I'm really checking for but on sides of her tail bout in r half inch from her tail is squishy & sunken in 























She keeps maaing didn't even touch her feed so I locked her in the barn gave her alfafa water & more feed just in case ... what y'all think !?????


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

April 3 till today


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Just watch her as close as you do the others. Sounds like it could be soon but sometimes they are tricky little fellas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She still has a lot more filling to do.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

I guess we cannot go by udders.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lmao yea I guess not !!!! 
I’m so shocked I felt her ligs she was squishy & her bag got way bigger over night but no discharge so I was like oh well let me run to town I was gone from 10-1 came back at 1 & she had him!!! 

That wasn’t the one I been posting about either 

I still got my brown one that’s really big to labor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Her bag just doesn't wanna grow ‍♀‍♀


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

TMI but I think that is bloody mucus !!!!!! Ekkkk what do y'all think??


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks yellowish to me. Maybe from pee


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hard to tell when they will kid. Some give clear signs, other no signs and an hour later a baby. She looks like she is in great health. So cross our fingers for another fast unassisted birth.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

She did pee right before I saw that , could be from that ... but that most def is mucus of some sort in there !! 
Her ligs feel squishy too !!

But her bag just isn't growing !! 
Maybe it will grow once baby is born !!

She is in excellent health I take pride in my little farm 

I love my animals like my own kids


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - sorry but I scrolled through this and saw that up close and was like Goat Porn? LOL


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lmfao sorry mad cat  !!!

I missed the first birth I don't wanna miss this one ‍♀‍♀‍♀


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LMAO its all good haha - I understand haha


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

She had twins Saturday me & my daughter & husband watched it it was amazing !!

But my little girl the black one is wobbly ears droopy still not hoppy & perky like her brother I see her drink but I don't think she is drinking enough.. y'all have any advice ? 
I nutri drench her everyday 2x a day & I tried to bottle feed her with her mommas milk


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow they are cute!!! Im not much for help but I did bottle feed mine from a week old out with Milk replacer, they took to it fairly quickly, esp Possum peen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs selenium. I'd be weighing her daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. Stop the Nutridrench, it burns their throat.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome! What cuties! I second stopping the Nutri-Drench. Do you have a stanchion to put mama on? If so, put mama in the stanchion and give her some feed. Then sit with the weaker kid curled in your lap and see if she'll take the teat with you holding her up. It may take a few tries and you may have to force the teat in her mouth, but if you can help her have a good suckle 2-3 times in the next 24 hours where she doesn't have to toddle after a moving mom or compete with a stronger sibling, it may help boost her strength enough to get her going well on her own. 

If you don't have a stanchion you can still do this with mama tied, and you'll have to sit on the ground. Just make sure mama has something to eat to keep her occupied while you encourage baby to eat.


----------



## Annie88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank y’all!! I got her to suck a few times then she hopped !!!!! That’s a hugeee improvement !!! I will go check on her in a little while thank you so much!!! 

She went right up to the udder & nudged it & started sucking !!!!!


----------

